# Golf



## Grapehair (Jun 30, 2012)

I've just moved to Thailand and need some advice on playing golf in rayong. Are there any golf society's out there in the district of Rayong? What are the best courses? Is there any specific etiquette I should observe so I don't make an arse of myself? Thanks for any input. Grapehair


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Link here to Thai Golf site and list of Eastern clubs (incl Rayong area)


----------

